# Great News from Darkhorse



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, been awhile I know, lots of exciting things in store for the New Year. New Darkhorse website to launch this coming week! Lots of great features on the site - product info, reviews, great segments to learn the nitty gritty of everything arrows!
Darkhorse Staff Shooters also capped off 2010 with some great podium finishes and some awesome animals harvested! Wild TV'S Jason Peterson of HCAB has also been loving the new Stud Series arrows, experiancing first hand the Darkhorse advantage in the field on several successful hunts!

Just wanted to say thanks agian to all for the great support in our first year! It is a truly unique and privledged position to be Canadas first carbon fiber arrow company!

Cam


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I am anxious to see the new page.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Punctualdeer! Congrats agian on the great FITA and 3D finishes out in Quebec!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Congrats on the great start Cam! All the best to Darkhorse in the new year!


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

cant wait to see it ..Also cant wait to try the arrows at some 3d shoots


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Crashman you too! Born2shoot whats up brother haven't heard from you in awhile, burried in snow out in Saskabush? Perhaps re-thinking the all white fletching? - Just joking good to hear from you. I am pretty pumped about the new site and by way of reminder make sure you have your camera handy at any of the comps you attend as they do have a place on the website!


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Slugman, I was just super busy going after a deer in the snow, but he never presented a shot. There was also way to much snow near the end of the season. Nothing like walking in knee deep snow to get to your spot. I was also getting a nasp program going.The camera is usually in the truck when I go anywhere. I only have to wait another month till an indoor shoot, can wait. The more I shoot those arrows the better they fly, cant shoot more than two arrows at a target. Sticking with the white fletching and going with some black and white strings from wicked1. Cant wait to get those!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats Slugman!! Can't wait to get my order sent out for some Studs now that we are settled back down again in Ontario. And kudos on snaggin' Jason Petersen from HCAB!! Its awesome that he will be using Darkhorse Arrows on his show. Does that mean that we will also see them on Canadian Whitetails Television? Who's next? Maybe we'll try to get Jim Shockey on board!! LOL!!


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

can't wait to put some darkhorse arrows into targets at 3d nationals


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Suphan glad to hear the move went well, as far as Canadian Whitetails goes that is a real possiability! Jason was impressed enough with the Studs to decide to use them so who knows...
Dillybop see your sporting a new Elite avatar and a 2010 Judge in the snow camo finish is it? Best be carefull where you set that bad boy down if you manage to sneak in a little outdoor shooting! Seen the finish on Elites sight, very cool!


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Cant wait till nationals either, actually planning to buy an evo this season and use that with darkhorse arrows


----------



## rweste (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats Slugman - I love the arrows and can't wait to whack some bears and maybe a gator with them. Good job on the website, looking forward to testing them at nationals next weekend.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Katty, have a question about the arrows? Not sure I understand your post?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

SLugman.....I think it is spam. 1st and only post......

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah very strange and completely random! Spam on a forum thread, really? That stuff needs to stay off forums for sure!


----------

